# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Anyone else play in charlotte, nc

## mboucher

Looking for fellow players in Charlotte, NC. I'm a beginner mandolin player and looking to get better.

Mark

----------


## mboucher

guess not

----------


## Emoore

Mark,

I sent you an email. Did you get it?

Ethan

----------


## mboucher

No, I didn't or didn't pick up on what it was about could you send it again?

Mark

----------


## mboucher

Got your e-mail, thanks. Hope to see you at one of theses events.

Mark

----------


## RandyR

I am also a beginner in Charlotte, were you able to find anyone to play with?

----------


## mboucher

No, but Ethan sent me some information on several places to jam. I don't think I'm up to that just yet. I live in the SW of Charlotte, Steel Creek area. You?

Mark

----------


## RandyR

Ethan, Thanks for the info. Whats the name of your band?


Mark,
I live at Mt Island Lake near hwy 16. Pretty close to Steele Creek due to 485. I'd like to get together some time if you want to. 

Randy

----------


## Emoore

Gents:

Looks like a meeting is in order. I too live in the Steele Creek community.

I think this band is advertised as "Flint Hill," but that's not the name...we haven't picked one yet!

----------


## mboucher

I saw Flint Hill when they opened for Rhonda Vincent in Lincolnton earlier this year. They are very good.

Mark

----------


## carolinachessie

hey yall, curious if you all have suggestions on where to shop for a new mandolin in charlotte, nc area. i am very interested in picking up a new/used mandolin and would rather have a local shop to go to rather than ordering online. however, i think i have found a couple of good shops to consider online. by the way this would be for a beginner level.

any way thanks in advance for you help.

gary

----------


## mboucher

I was in Guitar Center on Independance on Sunday and they have a few used mandolins along with some nice new mandolins. They had a used Epiphone F style that was in good shape for being used. Sam Ash on Tyvola is completely out of mandolins and they don't seem interested in getting any real soon. 

I would check out Music123 and look at the Fullerton Gloucester. I just bought one and love it. It has great tone and loud chop. Everyone on this thread needs to get together some time.

Mark

----------


## Emoore

Gary,

Woody's in Rock Hill and York carry beginner mandolins. Good folks too. The Rock Hill location is beside the Winthrop U. book store off Cherry Road. 

Ethan

----------


## mboucher

Ethan,

Do they have a web site?

Mark

----------


## Emoore

http://woodysmusic.com/

----------


## carolinachessie

guys thanks for the input and suggestions - i have been doing a lot of reading and researching and i am chomping at the bit to get a mandolin.....i will try and get down to woodys and guitar center as well to see some in person. 

i will keep you all posted on the progress of the purchase.

well heading to new orleans in the AM for work, hope to catch some good live music while we are there. 

have a safe weekend.

gary

----------


## Jeff Hoelter

Ethan you are such a nice boy.

Jeff

----------


## Emoore

Shush! You'll blow my cover!

----------


## bud

Oh, your cover was blown some time ago with some of us. Hope all is well, looking forward to the Gathering. Les' Pick.

Bud

----------


## mboucher

Please, do tell

Mark

----------


## Emoore

Five days of mandolins and debauchery will commence (in it's usual fashion) the Wednesday after Mother's Day, and extend until the following Sunday. The officially labeled, "Annual S.E. Co-Mando Gathering," is a treasured time of year for most participants. The Gathering is held at the Helton Creek Campground near West Jefferson, NC. Good friends, good music, and very little organization make for a wonderful and relaxing experience. More information will be forthcoming.

----------

